# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Ways to say PS (Post Scriptum) in russian

## Mordan

Do you keep the latin words in russian?

----------


## Vesh

If you want to be pure, you put it this way: "P.S." Don't forget points after P and S.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

In common language they use "З.Ы." as the way cyrillic letters are arranged according to latin ones on the generic keyboard (P.S.). Always use P.S. and you won't get misunderstood.

----------


## Wowik

> Do you keep the latin words in russian?

 Yes!
Р.S. Мой телефон 123-45-67 
Р.S. - shold be read as постскриптум.
Р.S. is used only as a sing of Post Scriptum.
In another places word постскриптум shold be used.
for example: _В постскриптуме он приписал свой телефон._ - right _В P.S. он приписал свой телефон._ - wrong 
З.Ы. - is popular computer erratum. It also intentionally used when people lazy to switch keyboard layout  
Р.S. sometimes can be translated as приписка _В приписке он сообщил свой телефон._ 
(Do not confuse приписка with писка )  ::   
------------------------------------------------------
Просьба бадминтон на бабминтон не исправлять.

----------


## JJ

> In common language they use "З.Ы."...

 I would say "in internet slang"...  ::

----------

